# Nano filter for 3g tank



## btan (Nov 4, 2009)

I do not have the Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter, but I have something quite similar which is the Finnex PF-5 Nano Filter. The tank is also a rimless one as well (4g Finnex.) I used this filter for about 2 weeks and found the noise to be very annoying as well lol. At times unbearable as the tank is placed in my bedroom.

What caused the noise was that the filter did not have a arm or piece to wedge the filter against the tank to prevent movement. To temporarily relieve the problem, I just stuck a wad of newspaper inbetween the tank and filter. 

Anyhow, I eventually decided to buy a Rapids Mini Canister filter which is comparable to the Zoo Med 501. It runs just as quiet as the Zoo Med 501, but I feel it's built a bit more crudely-- and-- it's cheaper! The Zoo Med 501 also comes with a flow pipe add on-- not sure if you like that sort of thing. The Rapids does not come with a flow pipe add on.

Anyhow, hopefully this helps!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16742


----------



## blockclimber (Jan 11, 2010)

i have 3 of these filters, all are quiet. are you sure that the impeller, and the intake are seated correctly. how bout the level knob? is it installed? its the circle deal that fits on the bottom....ive had it on a rimless before w/ no problems...

these filters work like a champ, there might be the off chance you got a bunk one


----------



## chicago_animal (Sep 14, 2008)

I use this for my 3G Nano and it is very clear. Thinking about using the one BTAN suggested as its on sale til the 25th of this month.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19616&pcatid=19616


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That's not normal. It's probably the impeller. Just pull it out with tweezers or chopsticks -- it's the blue fan-shaped object visible when you remove the intake tube -- and wipe the magnetic portion down. The impeller is probably not seated properly due to shipping and/or some gunk that got attached to it during use.


----------



## CRSlover (Jan 8, 2010)

About the Rapid Mini Canister, can you adjust the speed? i dont't want too much water movement in 3-4 gallon tank. and can you hang it on the back of the Mini S? thanks


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

You can't adjust the flow on the Rapids Mini Canister filter, unfortunately. I have it on a 5.5, though, and the flow is by no means too much. You could always angle the spraybar up or have it face the glass to cut down the water movement some. And it does come with a bracket to hang on the back of a tank, but I think it may hang too low for a tank that size. I can't be totally sure though, as I threw out the bracket so I can't measure it for you.

Also, I have the deco at nano filter too, on the back of a 3 gallon rimless tank, right next to my bed, and the noise is negligible at most.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a Hagen elite mini at the lowest setting in my 2G. Works fine, and I'd bet it would be perfect in a 3G.


----------



## flyjsh (Jun 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> That's not normal. It's probably the impeller. Just pull it out with tweezers or chopsticks -- it's the blue fan-shaped object visible when you remove the intake tube -- and wipe the magnetic portion down. The impeller is probably not seated properly due to shipping and/or some gunk that got attached to it during use.


+1
Either it is improperly assembled (pretty likely) or you have a bad impeller (unlikely). 

I don't like HOT filters and quit using them years ago. I was reluctant to try the Deco, but I now have two and love them.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Personally, I think the Tom Rapids is a complete POS. And I don't mean to use the all-caps just because it's an acronym, but rather because it really is, capitalized, a POS, haha (mods, just excuse my foreign language!).

I would almost make it the front logo to an aquarium version of FAILblog.org (www.failblog.org).

The filter media it comes with is horrible. The little carbon sponge bag thing gets dirty super super super quickly and reduces flow. 
The hosing it comes with is this stiff plastic stuff thats rigged, and therefor naturally decreases water flow. FAIL.
The flow-meter, god forbid you get a snail in there. If you do get a snail in their, one of those little baby ramshorns or MTS, FAIL. 
The flow-meter itself is so tiny, that the water has a hard time passing through it in itself. 

The priming cap is a touchy subject, because maybe it was just mine, but its a PIA to get off. I had to use pliers whenever I wanted to take mine off.

For filter media though, I would only recommend using ceramic rings as any type of sponge or floss only gets clogged, and therefor greatly reduces the already low flow.

I'd save your money and get a different filter.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have this filter and it used to make noise on the hood of my minibow. When I de-rimmed the tank and took off the light that was provided the noise subsided and it is now quiet. The filter has a warranty you should probably return it.


----------

